# PGCL journal



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I went ahead and got some PGCL.

To those that don't know it is a fat loss prostaglandin.

Some of the benefits include weight loss, site injection enhancements, diuretic, and it cleans you out.

I took one amp and added 2ml to the 500mcg mixed it, then transferred it to a multi-use vial.

I then drew 10 in the slin needle to get 25mcg and shot right bicep where the torn bicep is.

Time 1:45 P.M.

My goals are bigger biceps/arms, and weight loss.

216 this morning after the morning peepee

Right arm 16, left arm 17, friggen torn bicep lost over an inch on my arm.

Dont know what to expect really, just kind of shooting off the hip really.

Most guys say 30 minutes after jab, you have to go to the bathroom.

We will have to see.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

cough cough glad to see your maths has improved Scott 

Hang on 100 on the slin pin would give 2500mcg if it was a 5000mcg amp :doh:

I take it back your as bad as ever... Please tell me its a 500mcg vial or you shot 10 on the slin pin?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Added another jab 25 minutes later of 25mcg due to me not thinking 25mcg was enough.

I am going to try 150 a day.

Half hour into it I now have to go to the bathroom and feel alot of gas.

Wierd.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> cough cough glad to see your maths has improved Scott
> 
> Hang on 100 on the slin pin would give 2500mcg if it was a 5000mcg amp :doh:
> 
> I take it back your as bad as ever... Please tell me its a 500mcg vial or you shot 10 on the slin pin?


I thought they were 500mcg each amp?

Please tell me I am not mistaken.

Hang on I have to go to the bathroom now.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

you wrote 5000mcg mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol, sorry it was 10 not 100 on the slin needle

Wow, that elimination was just not right. 

30 minutes on the dot.

Crazy sh!t.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

maccer said:


> you wrote 5000mcg mate


Oh yah, sure did, I edited it. Thanks


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Oh yah, sure did, I edited it. Thanks


Oh well mate at least your ok thats cool., I do worry about you sometimes lol.. :lift:

I'll be interested to see how this goes I fancy giving it a go myself


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Oh well mate at least your ok thats cool., I do worry about you sometimes lol.. :lift:
> 
> I'll be interested to see how this goes I fancy giving it a go myself


Thanks for worrying about me mate, I dont. 

One thing I do notice is it makes me wheeze and does restrict my breathing some.

You will poop 30 minutes from the shot regardless when you last pooped. 

My mouth is dry.

I suspect that this stuff draws water into your intestines, similar to magnesium but way way faster.

Bicep feels like it is sore but not an injury sore just sore like you worked out.

I need to check my BP, being a vasoconstrictor this is probably something that it would do.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice detail mate, should be a good read.

Are you going to check your body fat levels? Weight's going to be a poor indicator surely?

Good luck of course


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

thestudbeast said:


> Nice detail mate, should be a good read.
> 
> Are you going to check your body fat levels? Weight's going to be a poor indicator surely?
> 
> Good luck of course


I took measurements of my arms and waist.

The weight thing I do everyday out of habbit.

I am very sensitive to drugs and notice everything, been talking to some guys and they really rate it. I will keep them in the loop, along with the board.

I am off work till Monday so this will be interesting.

It will make you poop, no Sh!t


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Good one hackskii for giving it a try, respect mate.

I shall follow your progress with great interest.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can honestly say that 50mcg first jab's was too much.

I am a bit raw and needed to use some cream....lol, that is funny......, hell this is some personal stuff here.

Very strange tho, I think the poop goes through you so fast it is acidic, I also think id draws moisture into the intestines.

It is the same poo as being sick with the flu from what I can tell.

I am impressed so far, but I will lower the dose as being raw is not what I am looking for.

The wheezing is strange, the cough is more productive and phlem comes up easy, so the wheezing is not that big of deal.

I have many things to counteract this anyway.

Hell the loose stools too actually, but I dont want to add anything right now due to me wanting to see what this stuff does.

I am actually quite excited about this little experiment.

The constant poo stops after a couple of hours (thank God), if this kept up I would have stopped the day I started.....lol...........  .................Haaa haaa

All in all I feel fine, am optomistic and am looking fwd to what happens.

Gas is an issue tho.

If I had to add anything I would add some pro-biotics.

I might also add some digestive enzymes to get the most out of my food.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't think the old nobby stiles would appreciate this too much....for me anyway


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Scott is this a poo journal or PGCL journal? LOL

I'm really interested in the progress you make here mate. can you post measurements for us and some before shots?

All the best mate, I hope it goes well and there's no complications. This stuff sounds promising if the hype is to be belived??

I must be getting PGCL from somwhere in my diet cause I have more gas than British gas!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Some mixed reviews on this. Some decent user feedback on some sites.

Getting more and more interested in this product.

Ok.... back to reading.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, down one pound this morning but It is probably from elimination.

It is strange tho, if you shoot too little you just get gas, more you go to the bathroom 30 minutes.

Trust me, you will have to be near a bathroom when you do this stuff. I figured it would be ok as I am off work 4.5 days so I was thinking this is cool.

Shot 50mcg into the right bicep on an empty stomach and 30 minutes I was having serious gas paings, then went to the bathroom.

Gotta say, adult diapers would not be a bad idea here.....lol.......:eek:

It seems to make the elimination a bit acidic too.

TBH, not sure if I can handle the sides, I am washing my bedding right now:eek:

Down, (1) lb in one day.

The site enhancements look kind of promising tho, providing I want to do more.

Feels like mild DOMS.

Maybe 50mcg is too much, but I can say 25 is for sure too little.

Might try a sub-Q for the hell of it. 

Or, shoot smaller more frequently, not sure.

All the sides are in the first hour.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Time to eliminate fibre me thinks. Kill the whole grains etc give it something harder to shift, meat, oils, eggs, oily fish and a little veg should help the situation, plus what about the tabs that stop the runs?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> It seems to make the elimination a bit acidic too.
> 
> TBH, not sure if I can handle the sides,* I am washing my bedding right now*


PMSL love your honstely mate!!

What I want to know is where is the stuff coming from, the poo I mean. What does the user end up sh!tting out? Is this a sort of colonic or just liquid from the system.

Really hope you taking before and after shots Scott..... of your body not your poo!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I am too fat to take any shots at the moment.

I do feel that somehow it excites the intestines, its like it pulls water into the intestines and it comes out the back.

Even stranger is it is acidic in nature.

I am cleaned out and to be honest many of the guys get hungry and I am the opposite.

A keto diet would work very necely here as those tend to constipate.

So Stud, you might have the idea here.

I think dehydration is an issue too.

I honestly dont know if I can handle this much longer and it hasnt even been 24 hours yet....lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I can honestly say that 50mcg first jab's was too much.
> 
> I am a bit raw and needed to use some cream....lol, that is funny......, hell this is some personal stuff here.
> 
> ...


Holy poo hacksii, as long as your still feeling ok.

As for pre/probiotics/digestive enzymes, with psyllium husk, bifidobacterium etc.etc. i can def recommend regucol.

I think its called lipicol in your part of the world.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Holy poo hacksii, as long as your still feeling ok.
> 
> As for pre/probiotics/digestive enzymes, with psyllium husk, bifidobacterium etc.etc. i can def recommend regucol.
> 
> I think its called lipicol in your part of the world.


Yes to the pre/probiotics and digestive enzymes no to the psylium hush (it's fibre!!!!!). If you have any glutamine lying around your gut might apriciate the fuel. But what about the pills that stop diariha? I'd be off to the chemist.

And yes, this is a Poo journal


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Poo jurnal update

I took an imodium, it was too much to handle without some assistance.

I think next jab will be less and sub-Q to slow down the overwhelming impact.:eek:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nice journal mate, one which will be very, very useful for myself when im ready to use the 17 vials i have lol

ps; wet wipes at the ready?....pmsl


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Poo jurnal update
> 
> I took an imodium, it was too much to handle without some assistance.
> 
> I think next jab will be less and sub-Q to slow down the overwhelming impact.:eek:


Subq... in the stomach? wasnt there talk of not jabbing near the stomach?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Subq... in the stomach? wasnt there talk of not jabbing near the stomach?


Sure there is/was, but I dont see how there would be any diffrence other than slow down absorption.

It isnt site specific as I shot the delt and it hit me in 30 minutes, bicep 30 minutes.

I do hear it will leave a bruise tho.

Slowing down absorption only in my mind would be a better thing.

I dont see how shooting Sub-q would do anything twards making matters worse.

I just dont see how.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

never heard of this stuff before hacks definatly be worth keeping an eye on this thread i hope this doesnt break any rules, but did you order that stuff off a site by anychance. im looking for a decent fat burner myself other than growth hormone as hands are still fooked even tho iv been off the stuff 3months


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Its not a fat burner, I would love to read the mechanisims why it does what it does.

Some have fantastic results and some dont.

I had to take a break, my cornhole was raw.

I will do some later after my Thanksgiving dinner.

My girlfriend is such a trooper, she is slaving away.

Haaaa haaaaa, I told her I am going to go to the store to buy some beer but I am going to the pub for a drink and then get some beer.....haaaaa haaaaa

A real trooper she is


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm following this thread mate, but there is absolutely no way I'd try this stuff, my asshole just would give up working.

I tend to get farmers quite easy, so this would not suit me one bit. I don't care if it makes me look like arnold there's no way I'd try it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That last sentence wasn't true by the way....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No loss in weight today but I do feel a bit leaner or stomach feels a bit flatter.

I only had one shot yesterday as I didnt want to ruin my ThanksGiving dinner my girlfriend slaved over all day.

I will fire it back up today after I get all my things done I need to, gotta be at home when you take this stuff.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Hey he who poops alot...

How's that PGCL going? Day 3 now if I am correct or times difference is confusing things?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 3 and I am down 2.5 lbs or just over a kelo for you chaps

As I suspected last night I sub-Q'd the shot and it didnt hit like a brick, and took far longer to have the same action, actually twice as long.

No immediate runs, but after a half an hour I took an immodium and to be honest at this point I didnt notice anything, little bit of gas and that was it.

I would have had more shots yesterday but I had so much running around to do I just couldnt.

I am down and even ate pie last night.:eek:

If used with immodium, you wont notice the bad sides at all.

Not sure if it compromises things but I still lost from yesterday and even only did the PGCL once at night.

Within a few hours with or without immodium, you wont even notice anything, except the remnince of some soreness around your bum hole

Immodium worked very well and didnt make things acidic.

Just did a sub-Q and am not sure if I am going to do a immodium or not, I probably should.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Is PGCL an acronym for Pooing Gone Completely Loopy???


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

albie said:


> Is PGCL an acronym for Pooing Gone Completely Loopy???


PMSL


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Day 3 and I am down 2.5 lbs or just over a kelo for you chaps
> 
> As I suspected last night I sub-Q'd the shot and it didnt hit like a brick, and took far longer to have the same action, actually twice as long.
> 
> ...


1 kg is decent in 3 days.. But what's your thoughts on it being fat been lost, mostly water? god forbid any muscle??

Your new moto can be... "Dont wipe.. just dab!!"


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> 1 kg is decent in 3 days.. But what's your thoughts on it being fat been lost, mostly water? god forbid any muscle??
> 
> * Your new moto can be... "Dont wipe.. just dab!!"*


PMSL :lol:

Never mind the weight loss, I want to see how big you can get your arms.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

is it basically a drug to make you sh*t and so cuase you to loose weight?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Ellis said:


> is it basically a drug to make you sh*t and so cuase you to loose weight?


No, it is a PG, the sh*ts are a side effects, fat loss and site enhancement are the reported benefits.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nytol said:


> No, it is a PG, the sh*ts are a side effects, fat loss and site enhancement are the reported benefits.


Absolutly.

I didnt poop that much yesterday but still lost some weight.

I dont notice the diuretic effects either, must be a personal issue or something.

The weight loss does come with an uncomfortable price though.

Gas comes to mind here at the very least....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Absolutly.
> 
> I didnt poop that much yesterday but still lost some weight.
> 
> ...


Well I have that anyway...

Scott, any change on the muscle size?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ellis said:


> is it basically a drug to make you sh*t and so cuase you to loose weight?


I think so, a fella on my board reckoned it cleaned him out so well thats what explained the flatter stomach, less bloating and weight loss, think about it, we have a no' of meals backed up in our bodies and this stuff literally flushes everything out.....colonic style......I think fibre and fat should be considered because meals that are eaten without can be just flushed straight through us without us getting any nutrient or benefits from them.

Verty nice journal though Hacks, im leaning toward 25-50mcg shot sub-q like GH for some localised fat loss.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I only did 50mcg yesterday [email protected] and today I was a half pound lighter, strangest thing of all is now I am taking immodium and not going like day 1.

Even stranger is the fact that I ate half an extra large pizza yesterday and was expecting to put on weight but actually lost half a pound.

Now that is strange.

What I did was took the shot sub-Q and did the immodium about 10 minutes before the shot.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Five-O said:


> I think so, a fella on my board reckoned it cleaned him out so well thats what explained the flatter stomach, less bloating and weight loss, think about it, we have a no' of meals backed up in our bodies and this stuff literally flushes everything out.....colonic style......I think fibre and fat should be considered because meals that are eaten without can be just flushed straight through us without us getting any nutrient or benefits from them.
> 
> Verty nice journal though Hacks, im leaning toward 25-50mcg shot sub-q like GH for some localised fat loss.


If this can truly clean out the colon, burn fat even if just at the site of injection then I would probably like to try this once Scott have pioneered that for us.

All these chickens, steaks and other foods we eat every 3 hours must slowly backup!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I doubt I will be able to use this stuff while at work.

Unexpected things are bound to happen.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I doubt I will be able to use this stuff while at work.
> 
> Unexpected things are bound to happen.


I dare you... in fact I dare you to have an nice hot curry the night before and try take it at work the following day!!! :target:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> If this can truly clean out the colon, burn fat even if just at the site of injection then I would probably like to try this once Scott have pioneered that for us.
> 
> All these chickens, steaks and other foods we eat every 3 hours must slowly backup!!


true mate, apparently a relatively healthy person will have 5-6 meals backed up at a time, whereas someone not so healthy, upto 12-14, now think of all that sh1te...lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Movements are normal on immodium, even kind of makes me constipated.

I dont think I will use that stuff without immodium, gas paings are totally not cool.

I even have company today and it is kind of embarrasing going to the john and having a dry run......lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Scott... what happened to this?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Scott... what happened to this?


I just cant take that stuff while I work.

Seems when I came off there was a rebound effect too, that and my resting heartrate went up which is crazy, seems like the BP was elivated too.


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

I gotta ask...you where pinning upto 3 times a day right? My understanding was that the half-life of PGCL was way longer than Lutalyse/Dinoprost or other PGF-2a analogues... What made you decide to pin multiple times a day?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ziricote said:


> I gotta ask...you where pinning upto 3 times a day right? My understanding was that the half-life of PGCL was way longer than Lutalyse/Dinoprost or other PGF-2a analogues... What made you decide to pin multiple times a day?


The half life is meant to be 4 hours or so but from feedback ive seen could possibly be a lot longer, I think 3 x per day is about right if you decide to use this stuff.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ziricote said:


> I gotta ask...you where pinning upto 3 times a day right? My understanding was that the half-life of PGCL was way longer than Lutalyse/Dinoprost or other PGF-2a analogues... What made you decide to pin multiple times a day?


Well, the 3 times a day was the idea, but the sides kept me down to once a day, I may try it again as I get a two week vacation and I have no plans to go anywhere.

I could not do the 3 a day anyway.

It did work ok, but I did notice some rebounding.

Maybe on my off time I will try it again and see if I can control or handle the sides. If not I wont be using that again.

The flamming asshole was another problem......lol

It is like the stuff is acidic comming out.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Bump

for the gains in any site enhancements??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I didnt use it enough to say for sure, the sides were just too much.

I gave them to another member to try out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been using it and like it, i will update my thread later with results


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i have been using it and like it, i will update my thread later with results


Cheers Paul,

Got a friend who knows someone who is using on arms and aswell as fat loss has put about 2inches on his arms he says!!

Also someone else who was a dare i say what one could call a right fat lad and using this is allegedly ripped up without any special diet work etc.

All just hearsay 3rd party info mind, but interesting all the same eh.

Look forward to hearing your results mate:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i would be cautious of those claims as i cannot see from what i have found a gain of 2inches on arms and getting ripped without a specific diet....

i have found some fat loss and a little size gain but not to that degree, i would also never use it more than 4 days straight as flushing you out as it does is not healthy over a longer time period....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Flushing you out is mild to what I was getting....lol

Sides were so bad I could not use it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do agree flushing you out is a mild statement shooting ghastly liquid from your behind is a little bit better of an explanation


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i do agree flushing you out is a mild statement shooting ghastly liquid from your behind is a little bit better of an explanation


gave birth tonight from this stuff... ****ing hell... reminds me when i had cholinic irrigation...!!!!:laugh: :lol:

steve


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for Weeman and RS007:lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Yeah RS, come give this sh!t a try.. it should really get your colon working!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah RS, come give this sh!t a try.. it should really get your colon working!!!


Again.


----------



## scubaman (Sep 11, 2011)

hello, I just got my pgcl 500mcg amp. I have 100units/1ml/u-100 0.31x8mm 30g5/16 insulin syringe's. I mixed 3ml of b water into one amp and drew up 12 syringes a little over 2 on the 2ml marks on the syringe. I am not feeling a single thing. Can someone help me. did i mix too much water are my syringes too small. help, help please.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

scubaman said:


> hello, I just got my pgcl 500mcg amp. I have 100units/1ml/u-100 0.31x8mm 30g5/16 insulin syringe's. I mixed 3ml of b water into one amp and drew up 12 syringes a little over 2 on the 2ml marks on the syringe. I am not feeling a single thing. Can someone help me. did i mix too much water are my syringes too small. help, help please.


Do you mean 2 small graduations ie 2IU. If so, the amount you are drawing would equate to c3µg. IMO that is about 10x lower dose than one would need eg( 2x 30µg .d-1 ).

J


----------

